# wanting to move to the US- husband is a citizen



## cdrvt (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, 

I am looking to move to the US. My husband is a US citizen. How easy/not easy will this be for us?
Thanks


----------



## leeberry3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Simple go to the nearest American embassy with your marriage cert, and birth, cert pass port. Apply for the spouse-visa for $150.00 Ask for either 5-10 yr visa. Once you arrive in USA you can apply for a green card which will allow you to work. My wife has been on a 10-year vistors visa, and it's not a problem as long as you prove your planing to return to your home country. If you should decide to stay in USA then you can apply for a green card which is a long process (Hopefully Pres Obama will change that soon.) Your husband can get you, and your children an SSI tax ID number called an ITN from the IRS. This will allow him to claim you as a dependent under his tax return, and you can use the ITN number to invest in the stock market. That's money back in his pocket.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The application for a spousal visa is a bit of a hassle - you need things like police clearance from every country you've ever lived in, and that can sometimes be a trick to get. It's not automatic, but unless you've got some skeleton in your closet (drug convictions, ties to terrorist groups, etc.) it should just be a matter of jumping through the hoops, paying your money and waiting out the processing time.

Your spouse will need to show his "intent" to return to the US - it helps to have a job and/or employment lined up - and the means to keep you off "welfare" for the foreseeable future.

The official information is here: Spouse and Fiance(e) of an American Citizen
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

leeberry3 said:


> Simple go to the nearest American embassy with your marriage cert, and birth, cert pass port. Apply for the spouse-visa for $150.00 Ask for either 5-10 yr visa. Once you arrive in USA you can apply for a green card which will allow you to work. My wife has been on a 10-year vistors visa, and it's not a problem as long as you prove your planing to return to your home country. If you should decide to stay in USA then you can apply for a green card which is a long process (Hopefully Pres Obama will change that soon.) Your husband can get you, and your children an SSI tax ID number called an ITN from the IRS. This will allow him to claim you as a dependent under his tax return, and you can use the ITN number to invest in the stock market. That's money back in his pocket.


No! No! No!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

leeberry3 said:


> Simple go to the nearest American embassy with your marriage cert, and birth, cert pass port. Apply for the spouse-visa for $150.00 Ask for either 5-10 yr visa. Once you arrive in USA you can apply for a green card which will allow you to work. My wife has been on a 10-year vistors visa, and it's not a problem as long as you prove your planing to return to your home country. If you should decide to stay in USA then you can apply for a green card which is a long process (Hopefully Pres Obama will change that soon.) Your husband can get you, and your children an SSI tax ID number called an ITN from the IRS. This will allow him to claim you as a dependent under his tax return, and you can use the ITN number to invest in the stock market. That's money back in his pocket.


there is nothing in your post that is correct ... 


http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants/types/types_2991.html


----------

